# Information Generac Generator



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Briggs and Stratton portable generator. Evidently Briggs owned Generac when the unit was built.
The model of the Generac generator is 05509-0, Series S-2410, Serial #1124176. I contacted both Generac (telephone) and they referred me to Briggs. Went on Briggs site and searched for literature (including IPL) on website but found nothing. If anyone has an idea where I might find manuals, IPL, or anything else on this generator please let me know. I have all the info I need on the Briggs engine.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

here is an ipl for that unit 
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton_power&mn=5509-0+S2410,+2,400+Watt&dn=6503


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you rotti 1968......that is exactly what I needed.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

happy to help


----------

